# Highway Star solo cover



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Done with the AXE FX and Logic Pro. I used a guitar preset from Logic Pro for the solo. There's a few shaky moments and a few suspicious bends but i like the overall vibe of the solo. Let me know your thoughts. thx. Alex



__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fhwy-star-cover


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice! Good job!
Always loved that solo!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Omgosh I loved your rendition of this s famous iconic song! Great job! 

How long did that take you to nail?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lola said:


> Omgosh I loved your rendition of this s famous iconic song! Great job!
> 
> How long did that take you to nail?


Thx - it took me a while to nail down the fast part towards the end at the recording tempo, probably a couple weeks (although it is still a little rough on the recording). Learning any Ritchie Blackmore solo is a tough exercise - what a guitarist!


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

Well done! Just a few mistakes, but overall good! I think you could turn up the bass, but this is just a matter of preference.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Great job, Alex. I hear what you're saying about some of the bends, but they're not far off, and far from anything that would be picked up live.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

b-nads said:


> Great job, Alex. I hear what you're saying about some of the bends, but they're not far off, and far from anything that would be picked up live.


Thx for that. I relistened to it a few days ago and was going to delete it....originally, I thought it was rough but a decent overall vibe. And yes, I think I could get away with it live : - )


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Alex said:


> Thx for that. I relistened to it a few days ago and was going to delete it....originally, I thought it was rough but a decent overall vibe. And yes, I think I could get away with it live : - )


I'm finding the same all the time in my singing now that I'm recording with better equipment - you really hear the slightest of misses, then you start second guessing yourself and obsessing over it. Hopefully it'll serve to make us all better before it drives us crazy ;-)


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Super nice Alex! Really enjoyed listening and was wondering if you used your Soco? Also would you mind sharing what amp & pedals?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

dale said:


> Super nice Alex! Really enjoyed listening and was wondering if you used your Soco? Also would you mind sharing what amp & pedals?


Thx Dale. I used a Strat running through a AXE FX II, Apogee Duet and into Logic Pro. No amps or pedals were harmed in this recording : - )

I kinda cringe when I listen to it but I may be over critical. I appreciate the support.

PS. I recorded "Promise" with my Soco - I got no love when I posted that clip and I quite like the clip. It is a challenging piece with wide chord stretches. The first tune on my SoundCloud. cheers.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Alex said:


> Done with the AXE FX and Logic Pro. I used a guitar preset from Logic Pro for the solo. There's a few shaky moments and a few suspicious bends but i like the overall vibe of the solo. Let me know your thoughts. thx. Alex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing Alex


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Beauty Alex! Good job. I see what you're talking with the vibe of the solo. Good and raw, like it should be!!


----------

